# New Phatbox...software is great !!



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Rec'd my new Phatbox today for my soon to be delivered Bimmer.

I absolutely love the software package, in fact I am making it my default player for my home P.C....whether ripping from a CD or downloading..its a great user friendly set-up.

The car install looks simple too !

Now just need the car...lol !!!


----------

